# locutus breeders help plzzzzzzzzz???



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

hi all
couple of question??
A. how long does it take for them to breed??
B. what heat bulb am i to use and were to put the heat mat??
C. how do i sex them??
D. can any one show me there set-ups, so i can get it right??
any other advice gratelly considered!!
mark:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump!!!
mark


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Why dont you try reading this sticky it tells you how to breed locusts. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

i know how o breed them, its just im not sure about the questions i have asked.
mark


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is some good photos on how to sex them.....

How to tell the difference between a male and female locust - DAFF


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

Also males are yellow and females are pink.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks all.
any pics of your setups there???
mark


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Carol said:


> Hi
> 
> Also males are yellow and females are pink.


Not that i know....all of mine are the same colour.....



doherty-666 said:


> thanks all.
> any pics of your setups there???
> mark


My camera is at work, will bring it back tomorrow and upload some.....


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got back from work, will take some photos for you mark.....: victory:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

cheers ronstar. you a star!!
mark


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok this it the setup i have them in at the moment as my main one is being setup again as they found a way out.....:gasp: Heated with a heatmat under and a 60w spot light. 









This is what they will be in again asap....









You will need adult's seen here on the right.....









Also a couple of tubs with sand in....









You know when they have breed as you will see holes in the sand like this, top right of the photo.....









Hope this helps.....


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

fantastic.
thank you very much!!!!
does the heat mat go in the tank or not???
mark


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

No under with a matsat so you get the temp to about 28oc.....This can be done many ways but this is the way its working for me. You can get a old fish tank to match how many you want to breed. Remember 1 female will give you about 40 eggs....


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive recently built a locust farm for the OHs geckos but yet to get any mating going on. The original version didnt have enough ventilation in there and the humidity was a constant 85% 

Put a load of vents (6x70mm holes meshed off) in on friday night and the humidity has now dropped to 45-50% which hopefully is a bit more acceptable.

Heated with a 60W basking lamp running through a dimmer switch set to give 85F, turns on at 7:30 and turns off at 21:30 on a time switch. A 20W heatmat on a stat keeps the temp up when the lamp is off.

Found out on saturday that the male and females are different colours (we only had females and expected them to mate:blush so I got a box of each and stuck them in there on saturday. Nothing as yet but hopefully they will start laying 

Using terracotta pots filled with carniverous plant compost - had it to hand and it holds its shape well without being too moist.








The front plastic panels slide upwards so you can access all of the viv


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just today got a few babies, i woke up to them crawling around my room, i thought they were spiders at first until i picked it up, they somehow got out:whistling2:
I think it might be from the other tub they had laid in and i thought the eggs were bad so left them on top my CWD viv, wihtout a lid :lol2:

P.s. Are yours Black and some Green??


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Caught a pair of the adults at it this evening so all being well we might have some babies in the next few weeks 

Ours are yellow (male) and brown (female) the nymphs that we have growing up in the viv are yellow and black.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## LEOnitus (Mar 6, 2009)

Males have a yellow abdomen and the females are slightly bigger and are brown.

The pink ones are the newly matured (shed last skin) adults. They'll take about 7 days before they're ready to breed. If they're all the same colour, you may have all the same sex (probably female) :bash:. I doubt it though :2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

cheers there m8: victory:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

iv no pics of my setup as i took it apart and decided to just breed roaches but i just used a 84l rub with a 40w light bulb on all the time,started out with 200 adults,i had 2 large tupperwere tubs full of sand and egg crates,i sprayed the sand every 2 or so days coz they wont lay if its not damp,i also had another rub same setup for babys swaped the sand round every few weeks find the babys eat the adults if they dont go in there own setup,for me the cost of breeding them was to much they eat loads and having 2 40w bulbs on all the time, have decided it works out cheaper to buy once a month from livefoods dont get me wronge its good having loads of babys and they grow fast but the time and effort it takes is a pain in the :censor: was spending more time cleaning them than my reps,easyer to buy in lol:flrt:


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive seen a couple of pairs of our locusts mating now, still no signs of holes poked in the pots though. How long does it take them from mating to go lay eggs?

Also we have 2 terracotta pots with a lightweight free draining compost (intended for carnivorous plant actually), spray it every day as it seems to dry out pretty quick but it holds shape really well.

Will the females know to lay the eggs in the compost? What temp does the soil need to be? The pots are sitting above the heatmat and between the lamp and statted mat the temp is high 80s/low 90s constantly.

Tank humidity is 45-55%.


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

forteh said:


> Ive seen a couple of pairs of our locusts mating now, still no signs of holes poked in the pots though. How long does it take them from mating to go lay eggs?
> 
> *About 24hrs....*
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.......: victory:


----------

